# Seas Today..??



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I need to know how the seas have been today, Saturday. I'm planning a trolling trip and with my back problems I can't take a west wind chop right now. Please post..!

Thank you


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

1 ft this afternoon


----------

